# Iams intestinal dog food



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

HI there, 
Scout has had a rough go the last 1.5 with vomiting etc. He is going in tomorrow for an ultrasound to completely rule out a blockage of a young sort. He's had x-rays and blood work done. The vet thinks maybe he has some GI issues so they put him on Iams low residue. Corn is the first I gradient and needless to say I'm not thrilled with it. He is throwing up occasionally and had gas in his stomach and intestines today on the xray. He's stools have been completely normal the whole time. He was on Fromm and has been since he was a pup with no issues what so ever. He is currently 10 months old. Anyone have a year experience with GI issues with their pups and this food. I would really like to keep him on the Fromm.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you considered raw?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have they considered Mega E?

Have you tried soaking his kibble in water to soften it?
Have you tried Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics?

Can you give us more history on the vomiting episodes?

You are right in worrying about the Iams!
Besides the corn and other Un-Named and undesirable ingredients, it contains Ethoxyquin!

Moms


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Have they considered Mega E?
> 
> Have you tried soaking his kibble in water to soften it?
> Have you tried Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics?
> ...


His episodes just started and it's at no particular time. He does it every so often, so not all the time. He does it hours after a meal or in early mornings when he hasn't even eaten since dinner. Probiotics have not been given but yes they will be given after all this. I hate the Iams food really and he has done great since a puppy on Fromm. He's been on it since we got him home at 8 weeks and he is now 10.5 months.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Did the vet do xrays already?

In addition to a partial blockage, I'd want to rule out Pythium, if you are in the South. X-rays and ultrasound are very important to ruling out the scary bad stuff (the mega-E that Moms mentioned would show up on an x-ray too, as long as they are careful to get a good view of the esophagus).

Once you rule out the stuff that would show up in diagnostic imaging, then I'd ask the vet about doing a test for EPI. 

It looks like the Iams Intestinal Plus is a vet RX food. Some of those formulas are surprisingly effective at settling tummies --- I have no experience with Iams vet formulas, but I've used a lot of the Hills RX I/D food. Does your vet sell that too? It's not a long-term food--kind of junky ingredients, esp. compared to the Fromm you usually use. It's a temporary thing to get the tummy working again. When you have a dog that needs something to get over a hump to start getting better, the I/D canned food is astonishingly good at settling an angry tummy. I've never needed I/D for more than 48 hours though--the vet typically sends a few cans home when a sick rescue dog leaves the clinic, then we transition back to solid food, probiotics, digestive enzymes, etc.

Another thing to look into once all the bad stuff has been ruled out is an herbal supplement called Slippery Elm. For one-off bouts of digestive upset, it's very soothing. I even use it for the humans in my house--very gentle, coats the tummy and GI tract to soothe it. You might even look into a long-term supplement that has some in it. I think at least one of Carmen's (Carmspack's) products contains it -- maybe the Feed-sentials?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You say that he has had digestive problems so how can you say that he was on Fromm with no issues?
The special diets have been treated significantly to address special issues. (A very trusted vet explained this to me). So we can read the ingredient list and get upset but best to get some perspective on it instead.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I've used the Iams Low Residue in the past a lot with my first GSD and she did great on it. 

I tried premium kibble, home cooked, raw and Heidi never did well with any of these foods. She ate the Iams Low Residue for many years before we lost her at 14 years old.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent food for dogs with intestinal problems. I know a few people whose dogs could only eat this food without any issues.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Have you considered raw?


No. Not really an option I've considered. Not sure it would be for me.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> You say that he has had digestive problems so how can you say that he was on Fromm with no issues?
> The special diets have been treated significantly to address special issues. (A very trusted vet explained this to me). So we can read the ingredient list and get upset but best to get some perspective on it instead.


He is almost 11 months old and has been on this food since 8 weeks. He has had absolutely not one issue, no diarrhea no vomiting, anything since being on this food at 8 weeks. Great stools, great coat, bright eyes, no ear issues etc. This all just started a week and a half ago. I'm not completely ruling out a possible allergy to his food, it's just odd he's never once had an issue with it up until now.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Did the vet do xrays already?
> 
> In addition to a partial blockage, I'd want to rule out Pythium, if you are in the South. X-rays and ultrasound are very important to ruling out the scary bad stuff (the mega-E that Moms mentioned would show up on an x-ray too, as long as they are careful to get a good view of the esophagus).
> 
> ...


He had his ultrasound today. It was great, no tumors no blockages etc. Liver and kidneys looked great. He did have high eosinophils on his blood work and some air in his belly still. Right now they are wondering if he may have a parasite sitting up higher in his tract. They gave him a dewormer just in case. He's always on Sentinel, has never missed a dose. The other thing is possible endocrine disorder they said. They'd like to see how he is after the dewormer and go from there.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

squirl22 said:


> HI there,
> Corn is the first I gradient and needless to say I'm not thrilled with it. He is throwing up occasionally and had gas in his stomach and intestines today on the xray. He's stools have been completely normal the whole time. He was on Fromm and has been since he was a pup with no issues what so ever.


 I fed the duck/rabbit Fromm variety and all was good. I moved and availability bacame limited so switch and Freya developed perianal fistulas. The vet was certain it was caused by the beef in the new food. WE went to a mix of canned and dry script Science Diet. The treatment went o for about 9 months but I still mix half n half of SD and BB life protection (She likes it moistened). I do not like SD foods but she has been clear of the fistulas for over 2 years now so I am not going to change. But in you case, the suggestion made about Honest Kitchen is worth considering as a topping.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

2015 thread...


----------

